
Microsoft and Adobe Chiefs Meet to Discuss Apple - transburgh
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/10/07/microsoft-and-adobe-chiefs-meet-to-discuss-partnerships/
======
callmeed
According to another article:

 _"and the possibility that Microsoft and Adobe could merge, according to the
report, which cited unnamed sources"_

------
rryyan
An acquisition sounds really out there to me -- the product lines & culture
don't seem to match up well, and it's hard to imagine Microsoft running Adobe
as some sort of separate entity.

More likely: a partnership with Adobe involving Flash/AIR as a development
platform option for Windows Phone 7.

~~~
keithwarren
I seriously doubt that, MSFT has invested quite heavily in Silverlight. I
could possibly see them working on a flash player for Windows Phone 7 but MSFT
wants to maintain the development mind share in their tools.

~~~
edge17
from what i've gathered, MSFT 'routinely' cans things that they've invested
heavily in.

